# [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets at Denver Nuggets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(11-6)/(11-6)*


When/Where:
*Sunday, November 30, 8:00 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Head / Artest / Scola / Yao*














































*Billups / Jones / Anthony / Martin / Nenê*


_*Preview*_



> Without Tracy McGrady, everyone in the Houston Rockets' lineup realizes the importance of stepping up - even players who haven't seen much floor time this season.
> 
> On Sunday, the Rockets look for their second straight win without McGrady, who will sit out the team's visit with the Denver Nuggets.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*

Let's go Rockets!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*

No T-Mac, Battier, Barry tonight.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*

No Battier??????????? Why????????????


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*

Battier? wtf? He did great last night


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*

He's not allowed to play back-to-backs yet.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*

this game is so ugly


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*

What went wrong? I didn't watch.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*



Hakeem said:


> What went wrong? I didn't watch.


lifeless game, Yao didn't step up with no points in the 4th, i didn't get the officiating tonight with SOOOO many no calls and we made Denver look like a GREAT defensive team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*



Hakeem said:


> What went wrong? I didn't watch.


Yao just didnt look good against the Nuggets. Billups was torching our guards, and Artest took questionable shots. 

Nene was abusing us down low, but Landy looked to be solid tonight


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*

WOW Carmelo also barely played and we still lost.....................

Damn you Chauncey


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*

Why every team has the highest blocked shots against Rockets?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*



mtlk said:


> Why every team has the highest blocked shots against Rockets?


Yao has a really slow jump, Artest likes taking shots in traffic, and Aaron Brooks is 5'11" yet loves making forays into the paint.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*



Hakeem said:


> Yao has a really slow jump, Artest likes taking shots in traffic, and Aaron Brooks is 5'11" yet loves making forays into the paint.


You forgot Rafer. He also likes to go into the paint. In the game against Miami, he got blocked like 5 times.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*



mtlk said:


> Why every team has the highest blocked shots against Rockets?


Yao leads the league in shots blocked because he refuses to go up strong. Then it doesn't help that 6'6" Chuck Hayes is the backup center. Then Artest apparently likes to throw up wild shots among the trees.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*

Whyis it that our starters made us lose the game?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets*

Btw, blocked attempts is a meaningless stat. Its impact is already incorporated in fg%. It's not something that needs to be worried about at all on its own. 

Carl Landry gets blocked more than anyone on a per minute basis, but he's also the most efficent scorer in the team.


----------

